# Severed Finger Cookies



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

I made a test batch last night. I used this recipe ( http://www.food.com/recipe/severed-fingers-halloween-cookies-135850 ).

I added a little bloody ooze to complete the effect. (chocolate syrup mixed with red food coloring) I think I need a little bowl of the "blood" in the center for dipping.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice! Those look great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are a little too real for comfort


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice HHS! Those look devilishly delicious!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

They look good, but are they as good as real fingers? :googly:


----------



## Evilbunnyodoom (Aug 26, 2007)

looks nice! i like the idea of the bowl O' blood in the middle.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Those look fantastic, nice job!


----------



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the idea I need to make those


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Mmmmm! Those look scrumptious!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Mmmmm nom nom nom!


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

They look finger-lickin' good - 2 thumbs up!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

They look great..good for a zombie party


----------

